# When combating ISIS Iraq should not forgot how sour revenge can be



## parsa92 (Feb 27, 2015)

There are plenty of historical precedents in both Europe and Iraq itself that serve as warnings which should be heeded,


Iraq Should Not Forget How Sour Revenge Can Be


----------



## Mindful (Mar 9, 2015)

In recent weeks, Australian Prime Minister Tony Abbott has started referring to the Islamic State terrorist organisation by a name they reportedly despise, Daesh.

Australia’s allies in the Middle East have suggested the Western world not use monikers such as ISIL (Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant), ISIS (Islamic State of Iraq and Syria) or IS (Islamic State) as they legitimise the group’s aspirations.

“Daesh hates being referred to by this term, and what they don’t like has an instinctive appeal to me,” Abbott said.

“I absolutely refuse to refer to it by the title that it claims for itself (Islamic State), because I think this is a perversion of religion and a travesty of governance.”

Read more: Tony Abbott Calls Isis By Daesh - Business Insider


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 10, 2015)

Mindful said:


> In recent weeks, Australian Prime Minister Tony Abbott has started referring to the Islamic State terrorist organisation by a name they reportedly despise, Daesh.
> 
> Australia’s allies in the Middle East have suggested the Western world not use monikers such as ISIL (Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant), ISIS (Islamic State of Iraq and Syria) or IS (Islamic State) as they legitimise the group’s aspirations.
> 
> ...



a bit silly of Tony------ISIS is VERY much  THE ISLAMIC STATE-----as close
as it can be to the filth prescribed by koranic law as elaborated by scholars of
the koran


----------



## RandomVariable (Mar 13, 2015)

parsa92 said:


> There are plenty of historical precedents in both Europe and Iraq itself that serve as warnings which should be heeded,
> 
> 
> Iraq Should Not Forget How Sour Revenge Can Be


Such articles bring to mind discussions I would hear about the direction of Middle Eastern policy after 9/11 and treating 9/11 as the most significant factor, practically only factor, to consider. If Paul Iddon's assessment of ISIS was valid he might have a worthy argument. As his understanding of ISIS is as a Westerner, I do not know if he is a Muslim, I unfortunately find his argument fatally flawed.


----------

